# معالجة الماء



## chemical (5 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى عندي سؤال :
هل يمكن تبديل المبادل الايوني الموجب بــــ مبادل الايوني السالب وبالعكس اي مجرد تبديل الاماكن هو ترتيب دخول الماء : المبادل الايوني الموجب - طاردة الغازات - المبادل الايوني السالب ؟؟؟
واذا عندكم معلومات كاملة عن معالجة المياه وصولا الى المرجل ساعدوني فيها ولكم الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## فيصل التميمي (5 يونيو 2007)

*يا الحبيب*

لا يمكن تبديل المبادلات الايونيه والسبب ان المبادل الايوني الموجب ينزع ايونات الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم فيرفع من تركيز حمض الكربوكسيليك اسيد في المياه لذا لا بد من ان يكون بعده (degasifire or co2 eliminator ( وبذلك ترتفع ال phمن 2.3الى 6.5في المبادل الايوني السالب 

لكن لو كان العكس لما استطعنا تحرير غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون بواسطة جهاز بسيط كطارد الغازات 
اي انه لو كان المبادل الايوني السالب اولا لكان نزع الايونات السالبه يتم بطريقه صعبه 

ثم ان الrisin في كلن منهما مختلف 

انا اسف كتبتلك بسرعه بس مره ثانيه اي شيء تحتاجه في هالموضوع انا جاهز لاني اشتغلت فيه سنه كامله يعني اي مشاكل عمليه اخبرني


----------



## خلدون البصراوي (6 يونيو 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء العراق يعاني من المياه المالحه وبسب عدم اكتراث الدوله لهذا الامر بدات الناس بشراء الماء الصالح للشرب ولكن طمع الناس بدا يغشون الماء باضافة الماع من النهر عليه السؤالهو
كيف نعالج المياه بدون تكلفه على الناس في المنزل 
اسف هذا وضع العراق وبلد النهرين


----------



## فيصل التميمي (7 يونيو 2007)

*اخي العراقي المجاهد*

خذ كلام من اخ مجرب ما في شي بظل في الماء اذا تعرض لحراره عاليه او غلي 

اضافه الى انه وضع اي كميات قليله من الكلور وتركها لايام حتى ينتهي الكلور سيضمن قتل اي بكتيريا 

لكن قبل اي عمليات عليك باحضار برميل عادي مغلق له مدخل ومخرج ومليء بالرمل العادي 
حتى تتمكن من ازالة اي عوالق ويمكنك اضافة قطرات الكلور مع اتجاه تدفق الماء لكي تكون متاكد من ان الماء خالي من اي شيء 

او بعد ان يمر الماء في البرميل قم بغلي الماء ثم اتركه حتى يركد 
وعندما ان تحس البرميل امتلىء بالعوالق اعكس اتجاه الماء حتى تتمكن من غسل البرميل 

واذا اردت اي شيء اسالني


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
من الناحية النظرية يمكن ان يعكس المبادلان كالتالي : 
ROH + NaCl -------------> RCl + NaOH
RH + NaOH ---------------> RCl + H2O 
ولكن كما يلاحظ من المعادلات ابين ما يلي
اولا - نظرا لنشاط الايون الموجب فان من الاسهل نزع الايون الموجب اولا 
ثانيا - مادة الصودا لزجة ولذلك تشكل عائق امام الايونات الموجبة للتبادل مع الهيدروجين 
ثالثا - كما ذكر اخي فيصل التميمي تكون غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون بعد المبادل الموجب يحتاج الى نزع بواسطة هواء معاكس
نستنتج من ذلك انه من الصعب عكس عملية التبادل الايوني اذ ان الاتجاه يجب ان يكون كالتالي مع ان هناك وحدات معالجة لا تحتوي على طارد للغازات .
فلتر كربوني ------ مبادل موجب -------- طارد غازات ------- مبادل سالب ------ مبادل مزدوج 
للحصول على درجة نقاوه عالية تصل فيها الايصالية للمياه المنتجة الى 0.08 ميكروسيمنس


----------



## سودانيه (2 أكتوبر 2007)

لقد تم عرض ماقلت قبل ابام راجع المنتدى وستجد ماتريد


----------



## amr1chemist (11 أكتوبر 2007)

could you plz find any helpful refrences in water treatment?or water desalination?


----------



## خطاطبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الى الاخ م. فيصل التميمي , انا م.ابراهيم الحمايدة من الاردن ,اعمل حاليا في مجال تصميم و تركيب محطات التحلية ,كيف المجال ان نتعاون مع بعض


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم الحمايدة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اي استفسار حول معالجة المياه او تحليتها يمكن ان اقدم لك ما تحتاجة


----------



## amr1chemist (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*

ممكن ترسلى اى شىء عن التصميم الخاص بالمحطات فى مجال المعالجة او التحلية


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*استفسار*

ماهى المواد الكيميائية المستعملة فى محطة msf و تركيزها؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 ديسمبر 2007)

المواد المستعملة مادتين بشكل اساسي
مانع ترسبات وعادة يكون من احد مركبات البولي فوسفات
و مانع الرغوة


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

هل هناك مواد أخرى لأستعملات أخرى


----------



## amr1chemist (17 ديسمبر 2007)

to Eng Ibraheem El Hamaydah , if you can send any helpful information or progrmmes concerning the subject of design of plants of water desalination & treatment it will be very kind of you


----------



## أسامة الأخضر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو منكم موضوع عن قياس الكلور في الماء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ اسامة الاخضر
السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
اذا كنت تقصد فحص الكلورين فهو سهل حيث ان هناك جهاز بسيط يسمى comparator يحتوي على قرص مدرج ومرقم فيه مقارنة الوان يتم اضافة 2 مللتر من مادة ال اورثوتولوداين محلول 0.1 % الى العينة ومن ثم يصبح هناك لون اصفر يتم مقارنته خلال الجهاز بيعطي تركيز الكلورين الحر .


----------



## محب يونس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مطلوب المعالجة للعسر بصورة فصل الايونات محطات التحلية


----------



## خلدون البصراوي (16 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
(وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي )صدق الله العلي العظيم
اخواني اطلب طريقة تحلية المياه في المنازل بصوره مبسطه وغير مكلفه اخوكم من البصره


----------



## الكيميائي مصطفى (2 أغسطس 2008)

*برنامج عن التحليه*

هذا برنامج عن التحليه اتمنى يفيدك اخamrويفيد اخواني الباقين والي يحتاج تسجيل البرنامج عندي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حسنى الصادى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

إلى الاخ أسامه الاخضر
ماذا تريد عن موضوع قياس الكلور بالضبط


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين جداااااااااااااااااً


----------



## محب يونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بالخير
هل من طريقة لازالة العسر بتكلفة بسيطة 
نرجو الافادة


----------



## hassan_taheer (2 مارس 2009)

محب يونس قال:


> كل عام وانتم بالخير
> هل من طريقة لازالة العسر بتكلفة بسيطة
> نرجو الافادة


 

________________________________

لم أعرف درجة الرخص؟؟ التي تطلبها ولكن أحببت أن أرد بما أعرف
ليس هنالك أرخص من جهاز السوفتنر لإزالة عسر الماء 
وطبعا فيه الأمريكي ... وفيه الصيني 
ولك أن تختار


----------



## umrand (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم...
ارجو مساعدتي بعرض مثال تصميم مبادل ايوني موجب لمعالجة ماء (10 m3/hr) وبنسبة TDS كلية (600) .​


----------



## athersaeed1970 (19 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء معاملة المياه تكون على خطوات
1 - ازالة العوالق بأستخدام الشب
2 - فلترة الماء لازالتها العوالق والطين
3 - بما انه يحتاج الى ماء يستخدم في المراجل يجب ان يحتوي الماء على اقل نسبة من الاملاح وليس كماء الشرب توجد فيه نسبة سملحية للاملاح فيستخدم فلتر يحتوي على مادة الرزن
الاخ العزيز اذا احتجت الى ايضاح كامل اتصل بي


----------



## مهندس من عدن (26 مايو 2009)

*يااعضاء لمنتدىويا م.ابراهيم الحمايدة
ممكن ترسلو اى شىء عن التصميم الخاص بالمحطات فى مجال المعالجة او التحلية والمشاكل الاساسيه التي تصادف المحطة في عملية التشغيل وكيف حل هدة المشاكل*​


----------



## سامر123 (15 يوليو 2009)

أنا مهندس خبرة ستة سنوات(في مصفاة لتكرير النفط)وأعمل في مجال معالجة المياه الصناعية أي إنتاج( المياه التي تغذي المراجل )وهي ما تسمى عندنا مياه مقطرة وإنتاج المياه الميسرة (المياه الخالية من العسرة) من أجل عمليات التبريد.
يا أخي العزيز
المبادلات الأيونية تعتمد على الوسيط الكيميائي وهو الزيوليت وهي عبارة عن ثلاثة مبادلات 1- كاتيوني 2- أيوني 3- مختلط أو مزدوج
1- المبادل الكاتيوني يتألف من مبادلين على التوالي الأول يحتوي على وسيط زيوليت حمضي ضعيف يلتقط الأحماض الضعيفة من المياه الخام, والثاني يحتوي على وسيط زيوليت حمضي قوي يلتقط الأحماض القوية من المياه الخام بعد مرورها إلى المبادل الأول المنكور ثم تذهب المياه منزوعة الحامضية إلى نازع يقوم بنزع غاز الكربون ومن تتجمع في تنكات وعبر مضخات تذهب إلى المبادل الأيوني.
2- الذي أيضاً يتألف من مبادلين على التوالي الأول يحتوي على وسيط زيوليت فلوي ضعيف يلتقط القلويات الضعيفة من المياه الحامضية, والثاني يحتوي على وسيط زيوليت قلوي قوي يلتقط القلويات القوية من المياه الحامضية بعد مرورها إلى المبادل الأول المنكور ونحصل على مياه فيها السيليكات بنسبة 0.05
ودرجة الحموضة 5.5 والنافلية 5-20 ميكرو سيمينس وبعدها تذهب المياه التي تكون شبه مياه مقطرة إلى المبادلات المختلطة.
3-وهي عبارة عن مبادل واحد يحتوي على وسيط زيوليت حمضي قوي ووسيط زيوليت قلوي قوي والماء الناتجة عنه تكون ذات مواصفات عالمية وهي السيليكا 0.02 والنافلية 0.5 والقساوة صفر.
هذه المياه تغذي المراجل البخارية مباشرة

أما فيما يخص المبادلات التي تخلصنا من عسر المياه وهي مبادلات كاتيونية تحتوي فقط على وسيط زيوليت حمضي قوي للتخلص من الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم وتنتج عنها مياه خالية العسرة والقساوة وتذهب مباشرة إلى تبريد مضاجع العنفات وأبراج التبريد

أتمنى عزيزي أن تستفيد من هذه المعلومات


----------



## هادي السعيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ نبيل الغباري هل بالامكان ارسال مايتاح لك حول انشاء معمل لانتاج المياه المعدنيه والتنقيه والتحليه واكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## yusif (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني المهندسين ارجو مساعدتي بشرح عملية معالجة ماء الشرب واذا امكن مساعدتي بصور عن وحدة تنقيه ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## schist81 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا الكيميائب احمد عبد الفتاح خريج جامعة القاهرة واود ان اسلك طريق معالجة المياه والصرف الصحي والصناعي ومجالات العمل بهم ومكان دورات للمعالجة بمصر وشكرا


----------



## سميرsf (6 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء محتاج مثال تصميمي عن المبادلات اليونية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 يناير 2010)

اخي سمير السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان الموضوع يبدأ من حاجة التصميم حيث يجب معرفة الكمية المطلوبة اولا وبعد ذلك ينظر الى مواصفات المياه الخام عندها فقط نتمكن من دراسة التصميم ووضع مواصفات المعدات اللازمة وكمية الرزن المطلوبة .


----------



## raouf10vodafone (7 فبراير 2010)

ممكن يابشمهندسيين حد يرسلي طريقه تصميم السوفتينير وحسباته
كميه الريزن
ابعاد الفيسيل
اختيار راس التحكم
وكذلك في الفلتر الرملي والفلتر الكربوني


----------



## kadhim ali (8 فبراير 2010)

*رسالة عتب للاخ خلدون*



خلدون البصراوي قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء العراق يعاني من المياه المالحه وبسب عدم اكتراث الدوله لهذا الامر بدات الناس بشراء الماء الصالح للشرب ولكن طمع الناس بدا يغشون الماء باضافة الماع من النهر عليه السؤالهو
> كيف نعالج المياه بدون تكلفه على الناس في المنزل
> اسف هذا وضع العراق وبلد النهرين


 

الاخ خلدون البصرواي انا من البصرة 
اولا اخي العزيز العراق ليس كلة يعاني من الماء المالح للعلم الاملاح بدائت تزداد من منطقة المفتية تقاطع دجلة والفرات في شط العرب ثانيا ان كانت الحكومة لاتكترث حسب قولك فنحن الاختصاص نكترث وهناك مئات المختصيين عملو على هذه القضية وانا واحد منهم عملت منذ 1989 ولحد هذه اللحظة وضعنا حلول مؤقتة ودائمية اعتقد تتذكر او لا خزانات المياه في الشوارع التي وزعت واستيراد مجمعات مثل مجمع الندى في الشركة العامة للاسمدة واخر في مجمع المنصور ببغداد وانا الذي فاوضت ودرست المصانع هذه وتم بالفعل نصبها في ذلك الوقت اما حاليا فهناك مؤتمرات عقدت كثيرة من كل العراق واخيرها في /11/2009 وشخصنا الخلل ووضعنا الحلول انشاء الله واعتقد سمعت عند السد على شط العرب وتغير اتجاه الشط وتم الاتفاق على شراء 8 وحدات تحلية بقيمة 12مليون دولار والان في المراحل النهائية للاكمال وازيدك من الشعر بيت انها لشركة السنافي انا ليس مع الدولة او الحكومة واعذرهم كونهم غير اختصاصييين ولكنهم يسمعوننا واهل البصرة يعروفنني في هذا الاختصاص اخي حيث اشرت هذه الحالة حسب الخبرة منذ 1989 مع وكالة ناسا الفضائية ومجمع البحث العربي العلمي في تونس واول من ادخلت محطات الار او للعراق والبصرة بالذات حيث الان حوالي 102 محطة تحلية تعمل بالبصرة اهلية اضافه للحكومية للعلم

اخي اما قولك غش الماء الحلو بالمالح فهذا عار عن الصحة ارجوك ان تجرب تاخذ لتر ماء حلو وتضيف علية ربع لتر مالح وانت جرب لكن الذي يحدث ان بعض المحطات تزادا فيها الملوحة ولعدم وجود الرقيب فانك تتصور انها غش بالماء واخيرا ارجو ان تراجع كلامك مع تحياتي
كاظم الدراجي


----------



## ashashash (12 يوليو 2010)

م فيصل السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف كمية الرتنج المفروض وضعها لكل لتر مياه


----------



## abue tycer (12 يوليو 2010)

*المبادلات الايونية شرح وافي*

*المبادلات الايونية* 
المبادلات الأيونية هي عبارة عن عملية تعتمد على الإمتزاز
adsorption process وتستخدم للتبادل العكسي
reversible interchange للايونات ذات الشحنات المتشابه
same charge بين كل من
sodid ion-exchange medium والمحلول المراد إمتزاز الايوناتمنه
وأول ما استخدمت هذه التقنية استخدمت لعلاج عسر الماء وذلك بإبدالايونات الكالسيوم Ca+2 والمغنسيوم Mg+2 بايونات الصوديوم، بحيث أن Na2R تمثل ion-exchange medium والـ R تمثل شق
البوليمرالسالب الشحنة​ 
Ca+2 + 2NaR CaR2 + 2Na+2​ 
Mg+2 + 2NaR MgR2 + 2Na+2​ 

عندما يتم استخدام أو استهلاك كل المبادلاتexchangeفانه يمكن تجديد نشاطها وفعاليتها regenerated بواسطةغسلها flushing بمحلول ملحي من كلوريد الصوديوم NaCl تركيزه 5 – 10 %. ​ 
CaR2 + 2Na+ Ca+2 + 2NaR​ 
MgR2 + 2Na+ Mg+2 + 2NaR​ 
الايونات المستخدمة لإزالة العسر من الماء softening تعتمدتفاعلاتها على down flow fixed bed reactor، حبيبات الراتنجات granular resin توضعمحصورة في حوض من الحديد
enclosed metal tank نوعاً ما يكون شبيه لمنظمات سرعةالغاز pressurized rapid في مخططات الفلاتر الرملية
sand filter in design. بحيثيكون عمق الطبقة
depth of the bed ما بين 0.8 and 2.0 m وذلك لتجنب الدورات الصغيرللمياه short-circuiting water عند معدل جريان للماء يكون اقل من1 m3 min-1 m-3 للوسط medium. ما إن يحدث تدني لفعالية أو كفاءة once performance fall طبقاتالراتنجات فان الأمر يحتاج لغسيل عكسي أو رجعي backwashed بماء نظيف خالي من ايوناتالعسر لإزالة الأجسام الصلبة solid ومن ثم تتم القيام بعملية regenerated. المياهالمستخدمة لعملية إزالة العسرsoftening يجب أن تكون ذات عُكارة منخفضة low turbidity وخالية تماماً من أي عضويات لأنها سوف تتحول إلى أجسام ممتزة adsorbed فيالوسط أو البيئة medium ومن ثم يصبح inactivating sites.
تصنع معظم أوساط المبادلات exchange media من حبيبات أو راتنجات البوليمر polymer resins على الرغم من أنهاتوجد في الطبيعة على هيئة الزايولت zeolites والذي يكون عبارة عن أمينو سليكاتالصوديوم sodium-alumino-silicates وأيضاً يمكن استخدم مواد طبيعية أخرى مثال لها
(analcites, clioptilolite and montmorillonite). 
فالمبادلات الراتنجية متوفرلإزالة مدي كبير wide range من الكاتيونات والأنيونات. الكاتيونات عادة ما تتحولإلى ايونات Na+ أو H+ بينما يتحول الأنيون إلى ايونات OH-. كما يوضح في العملياتالكيميائية أدناه:
Hydrogen cations exchange media ​ 
2HR + Ca+2 CaR2 + 2H+
تجدد بواسطة إضافةحمض الكبريتيك تركيزه2-10% 
CaR2 + 2H+ 2HR + Ca+2
Hydroxide anion exchange media:​ 
2ROH + SO4-2 R2SO4 + 2OH-
Regeneration is by 5-10% sodium hydroxide:​ 
R2SO4 2OH- 2ROH + SO4-2
While water softening remains the largest application of ion-exchange،​ 
ويتم تطبيق هذه العمليةأيضاً لإزالة بعض الكاتيونات مثل الكروميوم، الباريوم، الإسترانيوم والراديوم. وكذلك بعض الأنيونات مثل النترات، الفلورايد، السيانيد والهيومايد humates. الراتنجات المختلفة لها ضروب مختلفة من الإلفة (قوة تحمل ذرات الأجسام المختلفة فيطبيعتها على الاتحاد لتشكل مركباً ما) affinity وتكون هذه الإلفة على أساس ذات صلةبتراكيز الايونات. ​ 
تقاس سعة المبادلات الأيونية للراتنج بواسطة عدد الشحناتالتي يمكن استبدلها replace لكل وحدة حجم، والتي يمكن التعبير عنها *****alent (eq m-3). وعملياً يتم باستخدام عمود بسيط محتوي على حجم معلوم من الوسط الناقل known volume of medium. وكمية المبادلات الأنيوينة الكلية تناسب مع عدد شحنات الوسطالناقل المستهلكة أو المستنفدة exhausted شحنات الوسط الناقل. حيث تكون سعة راتنجاتالمبادلات الانيونية المستخدمة لإزالة العسر من الماء عادةً ما بين
100 – 1500 eq m-3.​ 

تقسم المبادلات الايونية حسب طبيعة الايونالمستبدل الى :-
-1 راتنج تبادل موجبCat Ion Exchange Resin ويشمل
نوعين من المبادلات
*المبادل الايوني الحامضي الموجب الضعيف Weak Cation 
* المبادل الايوني الحامضي الموجب القوي Cation Strong
2-راتنج تبادل سالب An Ion Exchange Resin) ويشمل 
نوعين من المبادلات 
*المبادل الايوني القاعدي السالب الضعيف Weak Anion 
*المبادل الايوني القاعدي السالب القوي Strong Anion ​ 

-1 المبادل الايوني الحامضي الموجب الضعيف ​ 

يحتوي على مجموعة كاربوكسيليه (+COO-H) ان هذا المبادل له القابلية على ازاله الايونات الموجبه المرتبطة مع البيكاربونات ((Hco3-والكاربونات( (Co3والهايدروكسيدات (-) (OHاي يزيل العسره المؤقته فقط(بيكاربونات الكالسوم والمغنسيوم))و يتم اعاده الحيويه باستخدام حامض H2SO4 بتركيز قليل اما في حاله ازدياد التركيز فان الرزن سوف يتلف​ 

-2 المبادل الايوني الحامضي الموجب القوي​ 
يحتوي على مجموعةالسلفونات (+SO3-H) ان هذا المبادل له القابليه على ازاله جميع الايونات الموجبة في الماء( اي يزيل العسره الدائميه( كلوريدات والكبريتات) اضافه الى ازالة العسره المؤقته 
يتم اعاده الحيويه باستخدام حامض(H2SO4) ​ 
-3 المبادل الايوني القاعدي السالب الضعيف 
يحتوي على مجموعة الامينات الثلاثيه 2(CH3) (R-N) في هذا النوع يتم ازالة جميع الايونات السالبه الموجودة في الاحماض القوية فقط وهي ((HCL,H2SO4,HNO3 والداله الحامضيه تزداد بسبب وجود OH و يتم اعادة الحيويه بواسطة NaOH .​ 

- 4 المبادل الايوني القاعدي السالب القوي
يحتوي على مجموعة امونيوم رباعي العناصر{N(CH3)2CH2CH2OH} ان هذا المبادل له القابلية على ازالة الايونات السالة الموجودة في الحوامض القوية والضعيفة وهي {HCL,H2SO4,HNO3,H2SiO2,H2CO3}ويتم كذلك ازالة السليكا 
** تكون انتقائية الرزن resin الموجب الايونات الموجبه حسب عدد التكافؤ الاعلى ثم الاقل اما في حالة تساوي عدد التكافؤ فتكون الانتقائيه اعتمادا على الوزن الايوني ion wight الاعلى ثم الاقلCa>Mg>K>Na)) وتنطبق نفس الخاصيه على الرزن السالب لكنه في حالة تساوي عدد التكافؤ يكون الانتقاء على الوزن الايوني الاقل ثم الاعلى(SO4> CL> HCO3> SiO2) ​


----------



## عزت النوساني (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي كل هذا
لكني اريد موضوعا كاملا عت معالجة المياه ابتداءا من كونها غير صالحه الي خروجها صالحه ان شاء الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبالحكيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عبالحكيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيمو2000 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الى البصراوي بالعراق
قلبي معكم والله.
الله يعينكم وفلسطين


----------



## eng.zahid (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور على المجهود


----------



## raf_manfy (13 أغسطس 2010)

هل يتم استخدام وحدات ال roفي معالجه المياه الصناعيه المحمله بالاطيان ارجو الاجابه مع التقدير


----------



## nefer_tete (13 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة و الأخوات 
تحية طيبة مباركة و بعد,
أود ان أوضح لحضراتكم بعض الأمور عن معالجة المياة

يجب أن تعلم أخي في الله أن عمليات المعالجة -لأي أمر- تعتمد علي :
1 - المصدر (المعالج)
2- الغرض من المعالجة (الناتج النهائي)
و علي هذا الأساس يتم اقتراح الطريقة المثلي (الأسهل و الأسرع و الأقل تكلفة) لعملية المعالجة.
في هذا الصدد نتعامل مع المياة
تنقسم معالجات المياة إلي أقسام حسب الغرض:
معالجة مياة الشرب
معاجة مياة التبريد
معالجة مياة الغلايات
معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعي
معالجة مياة الصرف الصحي

إذن فإنه عند إنشاء أي منشأة صناعية تتعامل مع المياة -أي تكون المياة أحد عناصر الإنتاج- يتم الأخذ في الإعتبار .
1- مصدر المياة
2- مواصفات المصدر
3- مواصفات المياة المطلوبة
4- مياة الصرف الصناعي إن وجدت

تختلف مواصفات المياة بإختلاف المصدر و علي هذا الأساس يتم النظر في مشاكل مياة المصدر و اقتراح الطريقة المثلي للمعالجة حسب الغرض المطلوب من هذه المياة.


وهنا أسوق إلي حضراتكم مثال لمحطة كهرباء بخارية: 
- المصدر (مياه النيل )
- المياة المطلوبة :
1 - مياه الشرب للعاملين بالمحطة
 2- ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه الغلايات
 3- ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه التبريد
- مياه الصرف :
 1- ميــــــــــــــــاه الصرف الصناعي 
 2- ميــــــــــــــــــاه الصرف الصحي

في البداية ننظر إلي المعوقات الموجودة في مياة المصدر التي قد تؤدي إلي حدوث مشاكل في الغلايات (أساس عمل المحطة).


فاعلم أخي أنه لو استخدمنا مياه المصدر في الغلاية فإنها سوف تنتج بخار و لكن سوف تحدث مشكلات بسيط أقلها ضررا هو أن يتم تغيير مواسير الغلاية في فترة بسيطة جدا.

لذا فإن عملية المعالجة مهمة للحفاظ علي المعدة تعمل بكفاءة أطول فترة ممكنة. 

لكم كل الدعاء بالخير يتبع,,,,,,,​


----------



## عبود يونس (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا"


----------



## عبود يونس (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا" على هذا الشرح الوافي عن المبادلات الايونية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moka012 (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخوتى انا اشكركم على المعلومات


----------



## moka012 (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## moka012 (16 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن اسال سوال ما هى المادة الكيميائية المستخدمة فى تنشيط وحدات*

ممكن اسال سوال ما هى المادة الكيميائية المستخدمة فى تنشيط وحدات ro


----------



## احمدروان (20 يوليو 2011)

لدي انبوبة رزن مبادل ايوني اريد ربطها بجهاز تصفية المياه
فهل اربطها بالماء الخارج من فلتر الكاربون
اي قبل مرحلة الدخول الى الممبرن بحيث يدخل الماء الخارج من فلتر الكاربون اليها ومن ثم الى الممبرن او بعد الممبرن


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

